# upgrading dvd home theatre



## udayrrr (Jul 2, 2012)

hi 
iam looking forward to upgrade my dvd ht 
model: sony dav dz310
tv: Samsung 42 lcd 
now why i want to upgrade is sony does support upto 720*576 only and tv anyway support full hd
question is can i upgrade ie change player without disturbing the speakers to blue ray player
and does new blue ray players have same ports to that of dvd HT

thanks


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

First, welcome to Home Theater Shack. Glad to have you join us!

There are many models of blu ray players with low to really high prices. Some have network capabilities that allow you to view Netflix, hear music on Pandora and many other streaming services.

Installing one should not change anything on your speakers. To get full HD audio, however, your receiver should be able to decode DTS-MA - that is the most prevelant HD audio format for blu ray discs.

From your post, I cannot tell if your TV has HDMI inputs, is it HDTV, etc.? Current model blu ray players can only output true HD via HDMI. Older ones, like a last year model, may have component outputs where you could get 1080i, but not 1080p. 1080p is only available via HDMI.

So, does this help? If not, please provide us a little more information so that we can help more.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Your system model was designed just as that - a system. The only spec sheets I could find contained very vague specs. In order to upgrade your video, you must replace the all-in-one receiver. Your passive sub was powered from that receiver, and there are no specs to dictate which frequencies are played by the sub and satellites, or what the speaker resistances are. If it is working, maybe you can sell the whole system. Give us a budget and we can help you find something that will meet your needs and be upgrade friendly so that you won't have to replace the whole thing next time.


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

I found your manual online. If your TV supports HDMI Audio Return Channel you may be able to connect BluRay to TV, with the TV supplying the audio signal back to your sound system. That may work with your existing equipment. Also, your speakers are 3 ohm which does not make them good candidates for using if you replace the receiver.


----------



## udayrrr (Jul 2, 2012)

sorry man i should have mention tv model also
and  yes it does have hdmi port
and as of now i cont change speakers
so tell me which model is best for me

thanks


----------



## phreak (Aug 16, 2010)

Any BluRay player will work IF your TV supports the Audio Return Channel.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

udayrrr said:


> hi
> iam looking forward to upgrade my dvd ht
> model: sony dav dz310
> tv: Samsung 42 lcd
> ...


Hello,
Welcome to HTS. I am guessing your Sony Home Theater in a Box involves having the DVD Player integrated into the same Control Unit as the internal amplifiers for the included Speakers. In this case, unless there is an HDMI Input for a Blu-Ray Player, the best case would be to connect a standalone Blu-Ray Player via HDMI into the TV and connect either an Optical or Coaxial Cable into the Digital Input on the Sony HTIB. And if there are not Digital Inputs, there will almost definitely be at least Analog Inputs for an External Input on the Sony. In this case, just make sure the Blu-Ray Player has Analog Outputs as well. Also given you are talking about 720px576i, might you be in Europe or elsewhere that uses the PAL Video Standard?
Cheers,
JJ


----------

